# Age-40 : Want to be Electrician, Any Advice



## cguillas (Jun 25, 2009)

Depends what kind of work you get into. do you already know someone in the industry willing to take you as an apprentice? If you get into construction, where most of the jobs are, that's some pretty serious heavy manual labour for the first few years.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

if you like solving problems than the industrial side of the trade is the best. residential is pretty cut and dry for the most part. industry has computers that are able to control huge machines that make products. its pretty awesome to watch, design, program and install that stuff.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

Take a Plc class. Many companies give them. We all way used Allen- Bradley. They are a little harder to find but there are VFD and SCR also. They are the more computer based side of electrical.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Building automation controls for HVAC.
It's mostly easy work and a lot of easy programming.
There is also the creation of the customers graphical user interface. 
Siemens has a building automation control section that trains those who they hire. That part of their company is based out of Buffalo Grove IL.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Stay where you are.You'll enjoy sitting in an air conditioned office when you are 45.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

electrical work sucks in the summer when its 95 degrees out and you are digging a trench or in the winter when its 20 degrees out and you have too change a service


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I think you're in for a rude awakening. 

Learning a trade from scratch at middle-age can be hard on the body, the pride, and the wallet.

I agree, your best bet is to find a non-standard contractor who does controls, automation, or industrial systems and see what you can pick up. Good luck.

-John


----------



## cdslotz (Jun 10, 2008)

Big John said:


> I think you're in for a rude awakening.
> 
> Learning a trade from scratch at middle-age can be hard on the body, the pride, and the wallet.
> 
> ...


I agree. I got out of the field at 30 and I'm so glad I did. Been in the office estimating, managing, running a company since. I'm 58 now.
When you're young and just starting out in the trade, having a crusty old 40 year old foreman put a shovel in your hand or point you to a nasty attic or crawl space, is a little easier to take


----------



## Mrmanly (May 23, 2010)

*"Want to be Electrician, Any Advice"*

*You seem to think the grass is greener over here, its because there is more cr*p.*


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

Big John said:


> I think you're in for a rude awakening.
> 
> Learning a trade from scratch at middle-age can be hard on the body, the pride, and the wallet.
> 
> ...


Can also be rewarding and interesting work. I'm an environmentalist, and the work suits me very much. Might not suit others who are apprentices at 38, but it suits me.


----------



## bruce6670 (Apr 27, 2010)

I got in the trade when I was 34. Now I'm 41 and making good money but if I was to do it all over, I would choose a different path.

There's no joy in working for young know it all's and having to keep your mouth shut just because your an apprentice. And going to school at night after working all day is much easier when your 20. If your making a nice living in your current career, I'd stick with that.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Id recommend bartending.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

You must have one crappy job as a graphic designer.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> You must have one crappy job as a graphic designer.


Wow, such a nice thing to say to someone. :roll eyes:

To the OP, you have to learn to crawl, before you learn to walk. 

Most electricians by the age of 40 are running and some are even sprinting. 

It's a long, tough road but electrician is a great career. 

Good luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> Wow, such a nice thing to say to someone. :roll eyes:
> 
> To the OP, you have to learn to crawl, before you learn to walk.
> 
> ...






I agree, look at all the possibilities.

You are never too old, if that is what you want to do!

Starting from scratch won't be easy!

*GOOD LUCK.*


:thumbup:


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

We have an apprentice in my cla ss that is 50 :whistling2:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

It takes many many years to do top quality work like me


----------



## green light (Oct 12, 2011)

Cletis said:


> It takes many many years to do top quality work like me


 :laughing::laughing::laughing:

just kidding of course Clete:laughing:


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

To be very honest I feel that going from a desk job at 40 into the trades is going to be to very difficult. Besides the physical aspect of the job which is going to be severe you will also be in for a culture shock. You mentioned that you like to think and solve problems. The majority of our work isn't very detail oriented. Most non-trades persons think electricians wander around with a little tool belt and a meter checking a circuit here and there and putting a wire nut on occasionally. Couldn't be further from the truth. Fact is that most electricians work their butts off carting conduit and wire up and down ladders all day. I really think you are crazy to leave a good paying career to get into electrical at this age.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Its all those commercials their showing us with laser beams and meters with clean outfits and hard hats working on the star ship enterprise control panels.....the reality is you get nasty dirty, crawl spaces, Attics, asbestos, feces, and other nasty work conditions, along with low pay, no pay, slow pay, hagglers, lawsuits, theft, etc....its not as pretty as they paint it


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

If you are in very good physical condition ..can be on your feet 8-10hrs ..can climb, crawl and are able to pick up heavy chit...some times 100 lbs...I say go for it...I am 51 and am nearing the end of my career..I have had 2 hernias..1 tore rotator...broken fingers...sprained back...chit in my eyes..chit fall on me...me fall on chit...fall off ladders...loading docks..trucks...lololol..been shocked more times than I can count..and well I am still here....its a tough row to hoe...but there are worst...the money is ok...can be good..very good...its not for everyone but there are many paths within it...if you like to be in the weather you will be in all sorta weather..or in doors covered in all sorta chit...it is not glamerous at all...most of the time its just labor 80%..and 20% brains...carry chit to spot..climb,crawl..ect..find problem..fix..pick up chit ..next problem:laughing:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I retired at 38 and went through a 5 year apprenticeship and enjoyed it. I'm 51 and still work in the feild and have fun everyday.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

RGH said:


> If you are in very good physical condition ..can be on your feet 8-10hrs ..can climb, crawl and are able to pick up heavy chit...some times 100 lbs...I say go for it...I am 51 and am nearing the end of my career..I have had 2 hernias..1 tore rotator...broken fingers...sprained back...chit in my eyes..chit fall on me...me fall on chit...fall off ladders...loading docks..trucks...lololol..been shocked more times than I can count..and well I am still here....its a tough row to hoe...but there are worst...the money is ok...can be good..very good...its not for everyone but there are many paths within it...if you like to be in the weather you will be in all sorta weather..or in doors covered in all sorta chit...it is not glamerous at all...most of the time its just labor 80%..and 20% brains...carry chit to spot..climb,crawl..ect..find problem..fix..pick up chit ..next problem:laughing:


 
Lots of chit :laughing:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

As broken as my back is & as worn out as I might be,, Eating lunch on a 7+ story rooftop looking over lake Michigan durning the summer is something I just can't trade.

The view is great.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> ...Eating lunch on a 7+ story rooftop looking over lake Michigan durning the summer is something I just can't trade....


 That's one thing I really miss about big construction. One rooftop lunch break in beautiful weather could make up for a whole lot of nasty work. :thumbsup:

-John


----------



## stc9357 (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm 23 going to school currently to get my degree in electrical technology, don't know If I would make the decision at 41 apprenticeship is a young's man game.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

air force


----------



## E-lect-ric (Mar 31, 2012)

Thank you all for the valuable advice.
What I understand, it is a tough physical job.
I am ready for it.
Any books Can I start reading right now? Anything that could be helpful in future plan?

Thank you again.


----------



## DumbCub1 (Apr 2, 2012)

*baby steps*

It is a tricky thing getting a good electrical gig. 
step 1- go apply at your local IBEW hall.
step 2-get on a job as a basic entry level ce/cw (new program to pay people less money for the same work as apprentice)
step 3-do your time, learn as much as possible. show up every day and make your presence known that you are attempting to learn and help. 
step 4-wait for an interview from the local board for an apprenticeship. be humble and very polite. dress nice but not crazy. letter of recommendation signed by a few, important people. (it's not quantity, it's quality)
step 5-consider yourself very lucky that you've been accepted as apprentice. 
AND SHOW UP TO YOUR LOCAL MEETINGS! it does no good to complain about getting ripped off if you're not there to vote on the issues. good luck!


----------



## East Coast Paul (Sep 30, 2010)

i'm 41 and a second year, back to school on the 23rd for my block 2/ 3rd year. i love it, best decision.


----------



## E-lect-ric (Mar 31, 2012)

DumbCub1 said:


> It is a tricky thing getting a good electrical gig.
> step 1- go apply at your local IBEW hall.
> step 2-get on a job as a basic entry level ce/cw (new program to pay people less money for the same work as apprentice)
> step 3-do your time, learn as much as possible. show up every day and make your presence known that you are attempting to learn and help.
> ...


Very good and helpful post. Thanks.


----------



## E-lect-ric (Mar 31, 2012)

East Coast Paul said:


> i'm 41 and a second year, back to school on the 23rd for my block 2/ 3rd year. i love it, best decision.


Thanks for inspiration.


----------



## Dash Dingo (Mar 3, 2012)

When I have kids I'm going to tell them to go to a four year college and not to be an electrician. I would of went to one but wasn't smart enough and dint have the grades. I go to work everyday not knowing what kind of nightmare I'm about to get into.


----------



## cguillas (Jun 25, 2009)

I went to college and worked in the financial industry for years. Nothing could make me happier than what I'm currently doing. I love this trade!


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Dash Dingo said:


> ...I go to work everyday not knowing what kind of nightmare I'm about to get into.


 Maybe, but I could be one of the many people I know sitting in a cubicle all day to pay off their student loans. _ That _sounds like a nightmare.

Though I admit that it's getting to the point where, regardless of career path, a bachelors degree is damn near a necessity.

-John


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

E-lect-ric said:


> i have come to decide to be an electrician as it is one of my Hobby.


LOL @ electricianing as a hobby.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

cguillas said:


> I went to college and worked in the financial industry for years. Nothing could make me happier than what I'm currently doing. I love this trade!


 
Not even all that MONEY


----------



## cguillas (Jun 25, 2009)

dronai said:


> Not even all that MONEY


Actually the money is pretty good right where I am. My company has lots of work for years to come and I can't complain about union scale. Banks on the other hand suck their employees dry just like their customers. Both are seen as ways to make revenue. At the bank I was doing twice the hours for half the pay. No thank you!


----------

